# Basic guide to Peptide use



## 3752

Basic guide to Peptides


----------



## latblaster

Thanks, I think this is nice & straightforward to understand.


----------



## NoGutsNoGlory

Great write up - even I can understand that


----------



## 3752

NoGutsNoGlory said:


> Great write up - even I can understand that


thanks mate....


----------



## jon1

:thumb: Straight forward information


----------



## Ally1981

Easy to read ... great write up


----------



## Jpeg3000

Quality article, I just changed my order of GHRP-6 to GHRP-2 because of it!


----------



## sorebuttman

There is a company that sell peptides but I'm confused as to what is what there and they won't advise people about they're peptides

The company is pro peptide. I want the one highlighted in pscarbs

Guide however the names below are confusing as I thought I wanted mod grf

CJC 1295 2MG

CJC-1293 (MOD GRF [1-29])

2MGCJC1295 DAC


----------



## 3752

sorebuttman said:


> There is a company that sell peptides but I'm confused as to what is what there and they won't advise people about they're peptides
> 
> The company is pro peptide. I want the one highlighted in pscarbs
> 
> Guide however the names below are confusing as I thought I wanted mod grf
> 
> CJC 1295 2MG
> 
> CJC-1293 (MOD GRF [1-29])
> 
> 2MGCJC1295 DAC


Taken from Dats board.....



> They tested three peptides/drug compounds. The first was simply GRF(1-29) with the drug affinity complex (DAC) attached. Think of that DAC as simply the velcro drug component. As you can see the CJCs are not pure peptides. They called this CJC-1288. It lasted about the same as plain old GRF(1-29). Blood plasma enzymes killed it in minutes.
> 
> Then they took GRF(1-29) and made one amino acid swap plus the DAC (velcro drug) That means they took Arginine in the 2nd position of the peptide and replaced it with its mirror image form known as the D form. This makes the analog peptide stronger but not by enough. The half-life is maybe double GRF(1-29) in humans. So 5 minutes of half-life. This they called CJC-1293.
> 
> Then they made 4 amino acid changes in GRF(1-29) to really strengthen it so it would last more then 30 minutes and added the drug affinity complex. This worked well for them because the peptide/drug hybrid lasted long enough to find the plasma albumin for the DAC part to velcro itself to for a long life of several days. This they called CJC-1295
> 
> You want none of the CJC's. The first two because they do not survive long enough and the last one because it is always around. True somatostatin does pop up and stop GH release, but as soon as it can CJC-1295 is inducing GH release. The study itself found it increased base levels but did not increase pulses. That means there is less GH mass synthesized and stored in the somatotrophs. What are somatotrophs? Remember they are growth hormone releasing cells. The word may sound like somatostatin but only somatostatin has the power to stop GH release because? Because it is colored in red.
> 
> Somatotrophs are not cells that release prolactin. Prolactin is released by Lactotrophs. Somatotrophs self organize into networks that coordinate GH release into a pulse. A fuller treatment is available on this forum.
> 
> *What do you want?*
> 
> *
> *
> 
> *
> You want the pure peptide part that was used in the third analog. You want those 4 modifications because they make what is essentially GHRH last for 30 minutes or more. This is a fine peptide to contribute to a GH pulse. This I call modified GRF(1-29). Since it is basically a 30 minute plus lasting GHRH I color it green.*


----------



## sorebuttman

Your explanation above is excellent in helping me further understand ghrh

However are you saying the ones I listed are not what I am looking for ?

They're names don't tally up for me and are confusing

Thx


----------



## 3752

sorebuttman said:


> Your explanation above is excellent in helping me further understand ghrh
> 
> However are you saying the ones I listed are not what I am looking for ?
> 
> They're names don't tally up for me and are confusing
> 
> Thx


your question is confusing if you have read the above text then you have your answer??

What you want is Mod GRF 1-29 a few sites sell this in its old name of CJC1295 w/o DAC anything else is not what you need for the above reasons, no matter what the guy on the website tries to tell you


----------



## sorebuttman

Pscarb said:


> your question is confusing if you have read the above text then you have your answer??
> 
> What you want is Mod GRF 1-29 a few sites sell this in its old name of CJC1295 w/o DAC anything else is not what you need for the above reasons, no matter what the guy on the website tries to tell you


sorry what i was saying was

they have labelled cjc 1293 as mod grf 1-29

and just have cjc 1295 with dac

and cjc 1295 wo dac

but you were saying grf 1-29 is cjc 1295 not 1293

any clearer?


----------



## robbo9

you want 'Mod GRF 1-29' or the old name which is 'CJC1295 w/o DAC'

hope this is clear


----------



## 3752

sorebuttman said:


> sorry what i was saying was
> 
> they have labelled cjc 1293 as mod grf 1-29
> 
> and just have cjc 1295 with dac
> 
> and cjc 1295 wo dac
> 
> but you were saying grf 1-29 is cjc 1295 not 1293
> 
> any clearer?


they may have labelled it as this but as the post above tells you they are wrong what you need is Mod GRF 1-29 or CJC 1295 w/o DAC


----------



## 3752

let me know guys if you think i can add to this article or do another one along the same lines for other peptides??


----------



## Jadenx

Pscarb ... id be curious as to getting more info. if you can PM me pls  thx


----------



## ian73

On average how long before you see the results of peptides ?


----------



## 3752

Jadenx said:


> Pscarb ... id be curious as to getting more info. if you can PM me pls  thx


what kind of info?



ian73 said:


> On average how long before you see the results of peptides ?


initial results with fullness, more energy etc in a matter of days for fatloss etc how long is a piece of string


----------



## ian73

Sorry to nip yer heed how long would you run these for ?


----------



## Ironman

Great article Pscarb and a mint site! Just ordered some GHRP-2 and Mod GRF 1-29 of the back of it.

I haven't taken any gear for a while, and I'm hoping it'll give me some edge while training without gear - my diets good and and my bf is fairly low (just guessing by look), Looking forward to seeing how I get on with it.

Thanks for the good info as always!!


----------



## 3752

ian73 said:


> Sorry to nip yer heed how long would you run these for ?


as long as you want, studies have shown no negativity with GHRP-2 using saturation dose 3 x day over 3yrs


----------



## ian73

Ok cheers


----------



## 3752

Ironman said:


> Great article Pscarb and a mint site! Just ordered some GHRP-2 and Mod GRF 1-29 of the back of it.
> 
> I haven't taken any gear for a while, and I'm hoping it'll give me some edge while training without gear - my diets good and and my bf is fairly low (just guessing by look), Looking forward to seeing how I get on with it.
> 
> Thanks for the good info as always!!


thank you


----------



## Ironman

I've just started the ghrp2 and Mod GRF, i keep both in the fridge after mixing with bac.

I've just come to draw the ghrp2 and the liquid had slightly conjealed - a bit like jelly, I could turn it upside down and the solution wouldnt budge until I gave it a shake and it loosened up again, could this be my over cool fridge? has anyone had any experience like this?


----------



## 3752

if your fridge was over cool it would freeze or start to i dont see how it can go like jelly where did you get it from?


----------



## Sid81

Great article for someone like me who has been reading about peps but who has had no previous experience with them.

Couple of questions,

GHRP 2 over IPAM as I gather it is more effective ? Or if money isn't too much of an issue would you go for IPAM ?

Can these two substances be drawn into the same needle or would they require keeping separate?

Also, I'm not sure if you have seen my thread about peps for general health etc but I am looking at this purely from a health/recovery side of things as I am a grappler not a body builder. I also work shifts which messes my sleep pattern up which is why I am after a little help.


----------



## latblaster

Read the above post from Paul:

Dummies Guide to Peptides

Best to keep them separate unless for inmediate use, imo.

Get the best Peps you can afford...Southern are good. Have no experinece with UK Peptides, but think some are ok.


----------



## Sid81

I have ready the article, I just wasn't sure about combining to two to minimise jabs. If I were to go down the peptide route I wouldn't need to pre load the pins as I would be able to draw them when I'm ready to inject.

What I'm asking is - would I be able to draw up one pep then using the same needle draw up the other and inject both at the same time?

Sorry for my lack of knowledge but everyone has to start somewhere


----------



## 3752

Sid81 said:


> Great article for someone like me who has been reading about peps but who has had no previous experience with them.
> 
> Couple of questions,
> 
> GHRP 2 over IPAM as I gather it is more effective ? Or if money isn't too much of an issue would you go for IPAM ?
> 
> Can these two substances be drawn into the same needle or would they require keeping separate?
> 
> Also, I'm not sure if you have seen my thread about peps for general health etc but I am looking at this purely from a health/recovery side of things as I am a grappler not a body builder. I also work shifts which messes my sleep pattern up which is why I am after a little help.


yes GHRP-2 gives a more efficient GH pulse i prefer IPAM as it is a much cleaner GHRP peptide, i am not sure why you would want to use both IPAM and GHRP-2 in the same pin do you mean a GHRP and Mod GRF??

peptides in the whole will benefit health etc this includes sleep as they release a natural GH pulse, they do not give mass or extreme fat loss (no matter what anyone claims) yes they will add to a physique but the benefits are much more widespread than what many would think....

if i was you use IPAM and Mod GRF at a dose from 50% of saturation dose to 100% saturation dose 3-5 times a day


----------



## Sid81

Yeah I meant a GHRP and Mod GRF in the same pin.

As for the expectations of it, I am in no way looking to get bigger or under the impression that it is a wonder drug, I am just looking for a general better well being and better recovery from the training that I do. I am not a weight lifter and I need to stay under 93kg so I am not looking for mass or anything like that.

Is there a rough idea of how many jabs per day compares to an iu of growth? Or are the variations too vast?


----------



## Alanricksnape

This is interesting, may try this when I'm off cycle to help preserve gains if it would work and I wouldn't be wasting my time.

I'm a little confused about how you make sure you're dosing it correctly, apologies for the ignorance. If you have 5000mcg in a vial and use 300mcg a day in 3 different shots spread at different times during the day, 1 vial should last about 16 days. How much bacteriostatic or sterile water would you need to be adding to make 100mcg shots easy to draw and I'm trying to work out how much I'd be drawing from the vial in ml to get 100mcg. I'm not being lazy about the maths I just want to make sure I wouldn't do anything incorrectly. Would appreciate advice.


----------



## 3752

Alanricksnape said:


> This is interesting, may try this when I'm off cycle to help preserve gains if it would work and I wouldn't be wasting my time.
> 
> I'm a little confused about how you make sure you're dosing it correctly, apologies for the ignorance. If you have 5000mcg in a vial and use 300mcg a day in 3 different shots spread at different times during the day, 1 vial should last about 16 days. How much bacteriostatic or sterile water would you need to be adding to make 100mcg shots easy to draw and I'm trying to work out how much I'd be drawing from the vial in ml to get 100mcg. I'm not being lazy about the maths I just want to make sure I wouldn't do anything incorrectly. Would appreciate advice.


read the guide it explains all of this


----------



## Alanricksnape

Sorry I haven't used insulin pins before so I wasn't sure but reading it over again it seems to make sense. Thanks for the guide.


----------



## dannyp90

I know it sounds daft but can I drink my protein shake with full fat milk, as I understand the fat blunts the release?


----------



## 3752

dannyp90 said:


> I know it sounds daft but can I drink my protein shake with full fat milk, as I understand the fat blunts the release?


yes you can drink your shake with full fat milk and yes the fat and the carbs (lactose) in the milk will blunt the Gh release the peptides create.


----------



## tom.m.shaw

Hi guys Ive accidentally taken 3 x100mcg shots of cjc-1295-DAC for the last 3 days so 900mcg in three days also taking GHRP-6 the same amount. I've just realised I have massively overdosed on the cjc what do I do? Should I be worried? Should I take the cjc every 8 days? Thanks Tom

Any advice is appreciated


----------



## dannyp90

Pscarb said:


> yes you can drink your shake with full fat milk and yes the fat and the carbs (lactose) in the milk will blunt the Gh release the peptides create.


Enough to really affect the peptides working in your opinion?


----------



## 3752

dannyp90 said:


> Enough to really affect the peptides working in your opinion?


well the peptide will work but the GH pulse that peptides release will be blunted so you will not release as much GH as you would without the milk........considering that saturation dose of clinical grade peptides release approx 1.13iu i would not be wanting to blunt this in any way


----------



## Classic one

Explains a lot, very easy to understand.... :thumbup1:


----------



## KEA

Hi!

Maby a strange Q, but I am using peptides in my restart attempt number X. I have done several failed attempts over the past years. I get good Lh, s-test, FSH response to clomid and nolva, but it drops down after 3-4 months post treatment.

Will peptides (grf 1-29 and ipamorelin or GHRP-2) in ANY way effect me negatively? thinking about every organ ivolved in the reproductive system. I have read papers saying that GH is a good thing using when trying to recover. I will try to discontinue anything that can hinder me recovering!

I have bought from purepeptidesuk.net several times. I know its not from my doc, but should I be afraid of using them?

Have a great day!


----------



## 3752

KEA said:


> Hi!
> 
> Maby a strange Q, but I am using peptides in my restart attempt number X. I have done several failed attempts over the past years. I get good Lh, s-test, FSH response to clomid and nolva, but it drops down after 3-4 months post treatment.
> 
> Will peptides (grf 1-29 and ipamorelin or GHRP-2) in ANY way effect me negatively? thinking about every organ ivolved in the reproductive system. I have read papers saying that GH is a good thing using when trying to recover. I will try to discontinue anything that can hinder me recovering!
> 
> I have bought from purepeptidesuk.net several times. I know its not from my doc, but should I be afraid of using them?
> 
> Have a great day!


peptides will not hinder recovery


----------



## PhilCritch

Where can you purchase Toms peptides?


----------



## 3752

PhilCritch said:


> Where can you purchase Toms peptides?


from Tom in the states, he does not have a website though


----------



## PhilCritch

Pscarb said:


> from Tom in the states, he does not have a website though


Oh right. Does he not sell to just anybody. How do you get in touch with him?


----------



## sauliuhas

For me personally the pwo inj never worked well, ghrp+cjc makes me sleepy thefore i do: morning, after workout, before bed


----------



## NorthernSoul

@Pscarb

Paul, GHRP-2 + CJC, does it spot reduct fat? Been inj into my inner thigh areas just below pelvis and I'm noticing lots of veins coming through in that area?


----------



## 3752

i would not of thoughts so as the peptides GHRP/GHRH do not actually do anything other than release and extend the pulse of GH from the pituitary gland so i cannot see it spot reducing to be honest.


----------



## mickeylove81

been reading through the forum, and just wanted to say thank you for all the info, especially to Pscarb for the dummies guide, it helped massively! ive just ordered my first batch of peptides, and just wondered a couple of things:

Do you need to do 5 days on and 2 days off like HGH?

I ordered a 30ml bac water, how long will this last?

how do you all inject the peptides? I know ill be injecting 3 times a day, but with the two bottles to draw from, do you do two at a time, so you end up with 6 jabs a day?

sorry if any of this is covered, and ive missed it? getting stingy eyes from all the reading! haha


----------



## 3752

mickeylove81 said:


> Do you need to do 5 days on and 2 days off like HGH?


no you can do it daily, but there is no need to do that with GH either



mickeylove81 said:


> I ordered a 30ml bac water, how long will this last?


if you put 2ml in each vial then it will last 15 vials



mickeylove81 said:


> how do you all inject the peptides? I know ill be injecting 3 times a day, but with the two bottles to draw from, do you do two at a time, so you end up with 6 jabs a day?


no draw up from the ghrp then draw up from the ghrh into the same skin pin and inject


----------



## mickeylove81

thank you Pscarb!

with the bac water, sorry, I meant how long, as in, will it go off after a period of time? Im assuming from the comment though, it will last long enough to do the full 15! ha

is there a cycle, or do you recommend having a break off it say every once in a while, or just carry n as long as my money lasts?


----------



## 3752

just continue to use it there is no reason to cycle it


----------



## Fitness

I have a question on the description for GHRP-6 in the guide:

"GHRP-6 is sloppy in that it activates a wider array of effects beyond GH release. It causes intense hunger and gastic motility. It can have a mild effect on cortisol and prolactin. It is a first generation GHRP."

What is by sloppy meant? Maybe steep slope of the pulse like faster reach of the maximum?


----------



## Fitness

Sorry, ignore the last post, i get it now


----------



## hooman

Hi

i've ordered 10 vials of CJC w/o DAC(2mg) and 10 vials of GHRP6(5mg).According to the dosage 1oomcg per kg of bodyweight 3x a day, for 10 vials of GHRP6(totally 50mg) i need 25 vials of CJC(totally 50mg) so both will end after 33 days. If i get 10 vials of GHRP6 and 20 vials of CJC, what would be the best dosage scheme to use??


----------



## 3752

hooman said:


> Hi
> 
> i've ordered 10 vials of CJC w/o DAC(2mg) and 10 vials of GHRP6(5mg).According to the dosage 1oomcg per kg of bodyweight 3x a day, for 10 vials of GHRP6(totally 50mg) i need 25 vials of CJC(totally 50mg) so both will end after 33 days. If i get 10 vials of GHRP6 and 20 vials of CJC, what would be the best dosage scheme to use??


read the article again as it clearly says 1mcg per kg not 100mcg's per kg


----------



## hooman

Pscarb said:


> read the article again as it clearly says 1mcg per kg not 100mcg's per kg


Sorry for the goof! I meant 1mcg per kg of body weight. For every 10 vials of GHRP6(5mg), I need 25 vials of CJC(2mg), so they will end at the same time after 166 days.


----------



## Shellster

Quick question,

Assessing the tolerance of how you handle the peptides.. what sides can effect just out of interest? I've started mine and working up to full dose.


----------



## 3752

Shellster said:


> Quick question,
> 
> Assessing the tolerance of how you handle the peptides.. what sides can effect just out of interest? I've started mine and working up to full dose.


if you read my article then this tells you what side effects each peptide will give (hunger, Raised cortisol etc....)


----------



## comfla

Pscarb said:


> yes GHRP-2 gives a more efficient GH pulse i prefer IPAM as it is a much cleaner GHRP peptide, i am not sure why you would want to use both IPAM and GHRP-2 in the same pin do you mean a GHRP and Mod GRF??
> 
> peptides in the whole will benefit health etc this includes sleep as they release a natural GH pulse, *they do not give mass or extreme fat loss* (no matter what anyone claims) yes they will add to a physique but the benefits are much more widespread than what many would think....
> 
> if i was you use IPAM and Mod GRF at a dose from 50% of saturation dose to 100% saturation dose 3-5 times a day


This has me thinking - I've found out a little more as I've been researching into it. A lot of people misunderstand what benefits they can get from peptide use... perhaps that information would be good to sticky.

I've seen the fat loss and mass gain stuff being spoken about - juggernaut fitness guy was saying he was getting good spot growth from peptides in his biceps (that's where he was injecting). Also mentioned is injury recovery time reduction by spot injections of MGF (I think) to the injured muscle.


----------



## 3752

comfla said:


> This has me thinking - I've found out a little more as I've been researching into it. A lot of people misunderstand what benefits they can get from peptide use... *perhaps that information would be good to sticky.*
> 
> I've seen the fat loss and mass gain stuff being spoken about - juggernaut fitness guy was saying he was getting good spot growth from peptides in his biceps (that's where he was injecting). Also mentioned is injury recovery time reduction by spot injections of MGF (I think) to the injured muscle.


yes agreed, let me know when you have written it and we can look at making it a sticky....


----------



## comfla

Pscarb said:


> yes agreed, let me know when you have written it and we can look at making it a sticky....


Awesome! DatB got back to me so hopefully start getting more info shortly


----------



## 3752

comfla said:


> Awesome! DatB got back to me so hopefully start getting more info shortly


excellent read his method on micro dosing


----------



## beastes

Does this apply to girls at all?


----------



## 3752

beastes said:


> Does this apply to girls at all?


yes it does as the dose is dictated by weight, IPAM is a very good GHRP for women as there is no issue with Cortisol or Prolactin, many girls i have helped seem to get better over all results with IPAM and a GHRH peptide.


----------



## Sustanation

If I have put 2ml o bac water in a 5mg concentration of ghrp6 and i draw out 0.2ml into an insulin needle how many mcg do I have?


----------



## 3752

Sustanation said:


> If I have put 2ml o bac water in a 5mg concentration of ghrp6 and i draw out 0.2ml into an insulin needle how many mcg do I have?


i don't work in ml when using insulin pins and GHRP, if you draw out 2iu on the syringe (1 small tick) then you will have 50mcg


----------



## Sustanation

Pscarb said:


> i don't work in ml when using insulin pins and GHRP, if you draw out 2iu on the syringe (1 small tick) then you will have 50mcg


Heres a photo of what ive been drawing and injecting the last 20 days please tell me ive got it right @Pscarb


----------



## Sustanation

Im guessing thats around 150mcg right?


----------



## 39005

you have 16 ticks in that pin  , if half of that is ghrp6 you are using 400mcg


----------



## Sustanation

Your ****ting me ive done about 20 jabs so far with that amount! !!!!!!!!!!

2 ticks is miniscule though?


----------



## Sustanation

I put 2ml of bac water in 5mg of dry ghrp6.


----------



## 39005

Sustanation said:


> Your ****ting me ive done about 20 jabs so far with that amount! !!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 2 ticks is miniscule though?


yes it is, if you dissolve 2ml in a 5mg vial you have 50 shots in that vial at saturation dose (100mcg)


----------



## Sustanation

Shiiiiiiiite


----------



## Sustanation

Is it dangerous jabbing the amount i have been? As i havent been getting massive hunger pines.


----------



## 39005

i have no idea if its dangerous, i dont think so but @Pscarb will know , returns are diminishing so double or triple the amount does not mean double or triple the gh pulse.

i had trouble with cortisol levels at just double the saturation dose of g2 , taking that much g6 its a wonder you haven't eaten your own leg off (or its bunk).

remember , on a slin 1ml is 100 ticks , .10 or 10 on a slin is 10 ticks.


----------



## 3752

It's not dangerous, you will get a return with 400mcg but as aqualung has pointed out it won't be no where near 4 x the pulse, the hunger must have been insane


----------



## Sustanation

I got it from pure peptides uk but the hunger wasnt that crazy just enough for me to keep eating.


----------



## Sustanation

aqualung said:


> i have no idea if its dangerous, i dont think so but @Pscarb will know , returns are diminishing so double or triple the amount does not mean double or triple the gh pulse.
> 
> i had trouble with cortisol levels at just double the saturation dose of g2 , taking that much g6 its a wonder you haven't eaten your own leg off (or its bunk).
> 
> remember , on a slin 1ml is 100 ticks , .10 or 10 on a slin is 10 ticks.


Thank you mate.


----------



## 3752

Article has now been updated with Boom dosing info and the use of CJC1295DAC........

Basic Guide to Peptides


----------



## St0nebridge

Hi Pscarb, could you just confirm for me please that 100mcg 3 times a day of Ipamorelin is the dose for me at 95kg? 1 in morning, 1pwo and 1 before bed? Also I've ordered from pure peptides and they're selling 5mg USA vials. Can you confirm that this is gtg as some reviews/posts have stated that it is uncommon to have 5mg vials of ipamorlin? Cheers


----------



## 3752

St0nebridge said:


> Hi Pscarb, could you just confirm for me please that 100mcg 3 times a day of Ipamorelin is the dose for me at 95kg? 1 in morning, 1pwo and 1 before bed? Also I've ordered from pure peptides and they're selling 5mg USA vials. Can you confirm that this is gtg as some reviews/posts have stated that it is uncommon to have 5mg vials of ipamorlin? Cheers


it is uncommon to have 5mg vials of IPAM but there is no harm in it as a GHRP it is stable and degradation is fine, MOD GRF or CJC 1295 w/o DAC should not be sold in 5mg vials as there shelf life is much shorted and will degrade faster than GHRP.

at 95kg 100mcg is just above saturation dose.....


----------



## raidon

Pscarb said:


> it is uncommon to have 5mg vials of IPAM but there is no harm in it as a GHRP it is stable and degradation is fine, MOD GRF or CJC 1295 w/o DAC should not be sold in 5mg vials as there shelf life is much shorted and will degrade faster than GHRP.
> 
> at 95kg 100mcg is just above saturation dose.....


How long would reconstituted ghrp and cjc stay in fridge without degrading ?

Would it be ok for week? 2 ?


----------



## 3752

raidon said:


> How long would reconstituted ghrp and cjc stay in fridge without degrading ?
> 
> Would it be ok for week? 2 ?


GHRH would be fine in the fridge at 4c for approx 36 days, at room temp it is stable for 25 days...

GHRP is not as complex as GHRH and would be fine in the fridge for a good 60 days


----------



## 31205

Pscarb said:


> GHRH would be fine in the fridge at 4c for approx 36 days, at room temp it is stable for 25 days...
> 
> GHRP is not as complex as GHRH and would be fine in the fridge for a good 60 days


Where'sbest place to buy peptides from Paul? Are youallowed to say? An I allowed to ask? Apologies, if not.


----------



## 3752

sen said:


> Where'sbest place to buy peptides from Paul? Are youallowed to say? An I allowed to ask? Apologies, if not.


i use Pure Peptides and Tom's peptides, both are very good imo


----------



## St0nebridge

Cheers Pscarb


----------



## 31205

Pscarb said:


> i use Pure Peptides and Tom's peptides, both are very good imo


Would someone at 85kg just use 100mcg 3 x daily rather than 85mcg? 2 ticks on a slin needle doesn't sound like a lot so guessing 85 would be hard to get right?


----------



## 3752

Yes 85kg would be hard to dose correctly so many just go with the 100mcg dose for simplicity


----------



## St0nebridge

Pscarb, I'm planning on reconstituting and drawing the ipam into seperate syringes amounting to about a months supply and then storing it in the fridge. Are you able to tell me whether this is appropriate for the type of pep it is or could it ruin or damage it's properties? Thanks


----------



## 3752

St0nebridge said:


> Pscarb, I'm planning on reconstituting and drawing the ipam into seperate syringes amounting to about a months supply and then storing it in the fridge. Are you able to tell me whether this is appropriate for the type of pep it is or could it ruin or damage it's properties? Thanks


as long as you keep it in the fridge it will be fine for a least a month even longer.....


----------



## valleygater

Alright folks, it has been some time since I posted on here, but I am about to get back on the peptides so I had a read over the basic guide just to see if anything has changed. I've noticed that the time delay between carbs and fats is 1 hour now and I'm sure it used to be 2?

Also, I want to use the Ipam for boom dosing, are we talking 2mg per shot? So a whole vial per shot pre bed?

Thanks


----------



## 3752

valleygater said:


> Alright folks, it has been some time since I posted on here, but I am about to get back on the peptides so I had a read over the basic guide just to see if anything has changed. I've noticed that the time delay between carbs and fats is 1 hour now and I'm sure it used to be 2?
> 
> Also, I want to use the Ipam for boom dosing, are we talking 2mg per shot? So a whole vial per shot pre bed?
> 
> Thanks


the time delay is for jabbing after you have eaten the carbs/fats it is still 20min for eating after you have jabbed...

as for the Boom dose, yes 2mg is the lowest dose to illicit the effects associated with Boom dosing (multiple pulses through the night)


----------



## valleygater

Pscarb said:


> the time delay is for jabbing after you have eaten the carbs/fats it is still 20min for eating after you have jabbed...
> 
> as for the Boom dose, yes 2mg is the lowest dose to illicit the effects associated with Boom dosing (multiple pulses through the night)


Sorry Paul it was the bit in the write up

Food:

don't eat Carbs or fats approx *1hr before* the jab or 15-20 min

I'm Sure it used to be don't eat carbs or fats 2 hours before a shot?

Thanks


----------



## 3752

i think it was 2hrs when i first wrote the article this has changed now, i am continually updating the info as new data is found


----------



## comfla

Pscarb said:


> excellent read his method on micro dosing


So I ran the basic muscle building protocol for about 2 months (on a cruise that usually maintains weight) (3 x a day 10-20 mins before food without having eaten carbs/fats for about 2-3 hours)

You've already covered it elsewhere but I think the advice to beginners on results would be "Less muscle gain than most steroids, more muscle gain than most things that aren't steroids. Provided that you eat right and follow the regimen."

For me my fat% went down, muscle mass went slightly up and strength progressed ... slightly more than it usually would.

This, obviously, is just my experience. (GHRP-2 and IGF Mod 1-29)

Haven't peeped at microdosing yet, there is vast amounts of good info from that group. Every time I log on there's something geeky that catches my eye.


----------



## 31205

Pscarb said:


> i think it was 2hrs when i first wrote the article this has changed now, i am continually updating the info as new data is found


Paul, in your guide it says take half saturation dose pre bed to assess tolerance. Is this half saturation dose for ghrp and mod-grf? Or do you just use the ghrp when assessing tolerance for the first two days?


----------



## 3752

it means for the GHRP as the saturation dose for GHRH is much higher but there is no real need to go higher than the GHRP, so what i mean is to use half the saturation dose of the GHRP (match this with the GHRH) as sometimes using saturation dose causes side effects that can be avoided


----------



## 31205

Pscarb said:


> it means for the GHRP as the saturation dose for GHRH is much higher but there is no real need to go higher than the GHRP, so what i mean is to use half the saturation dose of the GHRP (match this with the GHRH) as sometimes using saturation dose causes side effects that can be avoided


Are the side effects anything to be concerned about? Prolactin especially. And should I use something to stop this? I'm currently on sus 250 tren 400 winstrol 50ed and using 25mg aromisin ed.


----------



## 3752

Are you going to use GHRP-2or6? If you are then are you suffering from high prolactin side effects?


----------

